# What's Your Age?



## jskyler91 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey Gals and Guys, I have been curious as to what the average age of speesolving.com's members is for a while now so I decided to make this post. I tried to search for a similar thread but saw none. If this has been done tons of times please let me know and direct me to the thread. My guess is that the average site member is 16-20. Thanks.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 10, 2011)

Okay, so my age fits in three of those options, but I can only choose one of them.


----------



## adragast (Jul 10, 2011)

I think you meant <8 and >30


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 10, 2011)

Odder said:


> Okay, so my age fits in three of those options, but I can only choose one of them.


 
I know that you must be joking, but how does it fit into three lol?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 10, 2011)

Fixed your backwards ">8" and "<30"


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 10, 2011)

adragast said:


> I think you meant <8 and >30


 
Is it? I thought < was greater than, I mix those two up all of the time.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks, there is a reason that I am a Rhetoric and Legal Studies major and not a math major.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 10, 2011)

jskyler91 said:


> I know that you must be joking, but how does it fit into three lol?


 


DavidWoner said:


> Fixed your backwards ">8" and "<30"


 
This was why

I voted now


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 10, 2011)

JyH said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?28802-how-old-are-you


 
Thanks, I can never find anything with the search function. It might be interesting to see if those numbers still hold though.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 10, 2011)

Odder said:


> This was why
> 
> I voted now


 
Lol, I see, again, I am not a very good mathematician. Looking back I can't believe I actually aced Calc 1 & 2 in high school.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 10, 2011)

JyH said:


> I don't use the search function, I'll usually just go to Google and search "speedsolving ______".


 
Thats useful, thank you. :0


----------



## Gredore (Jul 10, 2011)

i am 11...


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 10, 2011)

i m 18


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 10, 2011)

Akash Rupela said:


> i m 18


 


Gredore said:


> i am 11...


 
Its interesting how varied speedcubing is, anyone with working hands and a decent amount of time on them can do it. They need a brain too i guess, but I doubt that from what I have seen some people say....


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 10, 2011)

18;
I also think the majority of people will be 16-20.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 10, 2011)

There was no category for 'Lost count and interest' so went for the last option :confused:


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 10, 2011)

Selkie said:


> There was no category for 'Lost count and interest' so went for the last option :confused:


 
Darn, I can't believe I forgot that!!!


----------



## izovire (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm 47

All you kids and your youth... you just don't get it yet


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm 13.


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 10, 2011)

woot! 11!


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm 28.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 10, 2011)

18 going on 19. Eh, growing up sucks.


----------



## Hazelnut (Jul 10, 2011)

15 yah


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 10, 2011)

almost 15. Age has no influence on cubing... everyone can be good at it apparently


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 10, 2011)

-31


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 10, 2011)

This Poll is not very accurate, many people fall in 2 of the options.


----------



## yockee (Jul 10, 2011)

jskyler91 said:


> Is it? I thought < was greater than, I mix those two up all of the time.


 
The way you can tell is, the less than symbol looks like an L as in "less".


----------



## yockee (Jul 10, 2011)

Hmmm, pretty sure I posted this before, but I'm 34. Born in 77, the year of Star Wars!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> This Poll is not very accurate, many people fall in 2 of the options.


 
If you're literal about it, you could say that you're 16 years old for only an instant. After that instant, you're between 16 and 20. (Perhaps you're 16 years and one second old, for instance - if so, you're between 16 and 20.)


----------



## RaresB (Jul 11, 2011)

14 iz da best.


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 11, 2011)

Logically its impossible to fall into to of these options because your age isn't a whole integer and human reaction time for voting on the poll isn't instant, and the request to the server is not instant, and the storage of the server is not instant.

Example: 1.000000000000001, 1.32, ect.

Edit: wat Mike Hughey said


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 11, 2011)

I fall into 2 Categories ... taking age as an absolute

Im as old as I want to be...

only a few people actually know how old I am (by birth year) so I have selected the one that most people believe me to be in


----------



## olmedorose (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi I am Rose Olmedo. I guess I am one of the members who perfectly fits here based on the average age.


----------



## blah (Jul 12, 2011)

yockee said:


> The way you can tell is, the less than symbol looks like an L as in "less".


I can't even tell if you're being sarcastic or not.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 12, 2011)

blah said:


> I can't even tell if you're being sarcastic or not.


 
Dont know... but tbh i just drilled them into my skull after a stupid mistake in GCSE maths, 99% in the exam because I had them switched :fp

Didn't see the point in retaking for 100% because it would cost + its only GCSE... so its basicly worthless anyway


----------



## Bapao (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm 35...



yockee said:


> Hmmm, pretty sure I posted this before, but I'm 34. Born in 77, the year of Star Wars!!


 
Based on your vids, I had you at about 23-24 max. Way off...



izovire said:


> I'm 47
> 
> All you kids and your youth... you just don't get it yet



I watched your vids on the Godly GuHong I had you at 25 years max...I'm shocked at how far off I was in my judgment. But yeah, based on voice and a pair of hands, it's not that easy.


----------



## blah (Jul 12, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> Dont know... but tbh i just drilled them into my skull


And you're totally serious about this. This is getting disturbing.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 12, 2011)

blah said:


> And you're totally serious about this. This is getting disturbing.


 
Yup, I still have 2 scars on either side of my head

Wax on, Wax off ... Less than, More than ... not quite as cool


----------



## yockee (Jul 12, 2011)

blah said:


> I can't even tell if you're being sarcastic or not.


 
Hahaha, totally serious. That's how I learned it in school.


----------



## yockee (Jul 12, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> I'm 35...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm SURE izovire was joking. There's no WAY he's 47. Even on his you tube channel it says he's 25. Or, it did the last time I checked, but it may have changed. I mean... when I first saw one of his videos, I thought he sounded older, but when I saw him and he had all those piercings, etc... there's no way he's that old. If he's not joking, then, I guess he is, but I seriously think he's joking.


----------



## yockee (Jul 12, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> -31


 
Wow! So, when I'm 65, you'll just be born, and will have already taught me Roux.


----------



## Joël (Jul 12, 2011)

27..


----------



## Miles95 (Jul 13, 2011)

I am 16 it is not between 12-16 nor is it between 16-20.


----------



## enigmahack (Jul 13, 2011)

Technically Miles95... If you've been 16 longer than .0000000000001 seconds (if not less) then you're between 16 and 20 ;-) 

I'm 29, turning 30 in November. YAY, about to change demographics lol


----------



## Julian (Jul 13, 2011)

15.

At the less than, greater than thing, I never understood how anybody could have trouble with this.

4<5
The left side of the "<" is smaller than the right side. Boom.


----------



## Miles95 (Jul 13, 2011)

enigmahack said:


> Technically Miles95... If you've been 16 longer than .0000000000001 seconds (if not less) then you're between 16 and 20 ;-)


 
Ahhh i guess your right, thankyou now i can vote lol


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 13, 2011)

I am 12, and there is 10-12 and also 12-16. Which do I choose...? I just did 10-12 since I just turned it a month ago.


----------



## Edward (Jul 13, 2011)

The loveley age of 15 :Y
Feels good being the future


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 13, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> Logically its impossible to fall into to of these options because your age isn't a whole integer and human reaction time for voting on the poll isn't instant, and the request to the server is not instant, and the storage of the server is not instant.



Wait, so what you're telling me is that, for example, 14.5 (and the numbers right around it, 14.5+dx) is not between 12 and 16?


----------



## Raffael (Jul 15, 2011)

i'm 31.



Joël said:


> 27..



are you seroius?
i always thought you were at least my age.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm ancient. Nick=birth-year


----------



## TheWitcher (Mar 8, 2012)

*How old are you?*

oh... couldn't find it in the search.


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 8, 2012)

im 18


----------



## nicoc77 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm 24.


----------



## rubikmaster (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm 14.


----------



## Sillas (Mar 8, 2012)

21


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 8, 2012)

14 in two days


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 8, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> 14 in two days


 
Happy birthday

I'm twelve


----------



## cityzach (Mar 8, 2012)

14


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Mar 8, 2012)

14 in 8 days.


----------



## foolish (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm 21.


----------



## emolover (Mar 8, 2012)

In 9 days I will be 17!


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 8, 2012)

I turned 17 yesterday.


----------



## emolover (Mar 8, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> I turned 17 yesterday.


 
You look a lot younger than you are.


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 8, 2012)

emolover said:


> You look a lot younger than you are.


 
In pictures I do. Real life I look 17. 
Thats what people have told me.


----------



## Bob (Mar 9, 2012)

I recently entered my "late twenties" :\


----------



## Kian (Mar 9, 2012)

Bob said:


> I recently entered my "late twenties" :\


 
Old man.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Mar 9, 2012)

17


----------



## Bob (Mar 9, 2012)

Kian said:


> Old man.


 
We'll see if you're still saying that in 8 months.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 9, 2012)

16 years 16 days.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks Collin 



Jaycee said:


> 14 in two days


 


mrpotatoman14 said:


> 14 in 8 days.


 


emolover said:


> In 9 days I will be 17!


 


PandaCuber said:


> I turned 17 yesterday.


 


ben1996123 said:


> 16 years 16 days.


 
What's with all the birthdays around this time? My best friend's birthday is in 10 days (one day after emolover's!) xD

Happy belated B-day, Panda! You too, ben!


----------



## JohnLaurain (Mar 9, 2012)

13 Right now. I'm one of the youngest in my school, so I'm gonna turn 14 in 9th grade


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 9, 2012)

21 currently.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 9, 2012)

i'm 13..... and a half!


----------



## tx789 (Mar 9, 2012)

14 I turn 15 in August so little wee bit to wait


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 9, 2012)

Lol, its weird seeing one of your old threads bumped again, I totally thought you were older Emolover!!! Oh and nice sig btw, totally agree.


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 9, 2012)

I am 16.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm almost 14.


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 9, 2012)

The poll should had have a section for 30-40 and a 40+ This because all oldboys are 40+ and only a few are in the range 30-40. The cube craze was 30 years ago, people that was in the ages 0-10 then did not solve the cube and does not now either.

I'm a oldboy, 49 this summer.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 9, 2012)

>see "What's Your Age?" thread
>see 1 person 8-10, wonder who voted
>aronpm

17, turning 18 in July


----------



## JasonK (Mar 9, 2012)

6641 days


----------



## Maskow (Mar 9, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> 6641 days


 
7307 days. What did I win? : D


----------



## SpeedSolve (Mar 9, 2012)

4805 days old. D: ^


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 9, 2012)

Le 17 and a half.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Mar 9, 2012)

17, turning 18 in October.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 9, 2012)

16. Turned 16 on the first of march.


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 9, 2012)

17, turning 18 in July


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 9, 2012)

13 and 3 months.


----------



## Skullush (Mar 9, 2012)

I took her out
It was a Friday night
I wore cologne
To get the feeling right
We started making out
And she took off my pants
But then I turned on the TV
And that's about the time she walked away from me
Nobody likes it when you're 23
And are still more amused by TV shows
What the hell is ADD
My friends say I should act my age
What's my age again?
What's my age again?

Seriously I'm 18.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 9, 2012)

Skullush said:


> I took her out
> It was a Friday night
> I wore cologne
> To get the feeling right
> ...


 I lol'd much harder than I should've at this... :tu


----------



## SpeedPube (Mar 9, 2012)

>30


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 9, 2012)

40.... and a half.


----------



## SpeedPube (Mar 13, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> 40.... and a half.


 yeah same here, but >30 seems a lot easier to say.


----------



## nascarjon (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm old.


----------



## andyfreeman (Mar 13, 2012)

32..

Would be interesting to compare against times too.


----------



## cubesp (Sep 19, 2015)

Old topic, but I'm a new old ... 46 in a couple of months ... no no not 46, just >30 !


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm 12 and I'm also sort of fast... so yeah not all young cubers suck (young as a relative term, obviously, so like 16 doesn't really count as young in the cubing context)


----------



## MoyuFTW (Sep 20, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'm 12 and I'm also sort of fast... so yeah not all young cubers suck (young as a relative term, obviously, so like 16 doesn't really count as young in the cubing context)



I'm 15, and you're faster than me :/ In everything except possibly pyraminx


----------



## MoyuFTW (Sep 20, 2015)

cubesp said:


> Old topic, but I'm a new old ... 46 in a couple of months ... no no not 46, just >30 !




It'd be nice to meet you. A cuber at 46, (EDIT: Typo. I meant >30  ) you must be a pretty interesting person. Stay young forever


----------



## cubesp (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks a lot.
On TV yesterday I saw a 67 years old man doing paragliding and kyte surf.
I will have something more to learn when I'll be > 50!!


----------



## Joel2274 (Nov 13, 2015)

Im 15 and agree with all the people that said age has nothing to do with cubing cuz I leared how to solve when I was 12 and have seen kids below 10 do it.
So basically if your brain sucks, getting old isn't gonna fix it.
You gotta get it surgically removed.


----------

